# Killdeer Plains



## CarpWild (Jun 19, 2011)

Been doing some research on this water for a few days now. From the looks of it, it seems that it could provide a kayak fisherman a good area to get out and catch some on the yak. Has anyone done this at Killdeer before and what was your success rate? I understand that there are multiple ponds that are accessible, any of them better than the other. 

I didn't realize that it was as close to me as i have found it to be so I thought about maybe giving it a shot in the spring. Not looking for a new favorite lake or anything but am looking for a new place to try.


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

You cannot take watercraft in all ponds.... on ly the reservoir and pond 30 if i recall correctly. Most of the others are just marshland and a few of them only 1ft deep. Pond 30 used to have a ton of bass but it was overfished a few years ago by a few groups of guys taking dozens of bass out per day. Same was true for one of the marshes.... had plenty of 3-6lb channels but have since been over fished. I fished the reservoir in my boat at least a dozen times and not even a single nible.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

CarpWild,
I fished the Killdeer Plains reservoir and caught a few small fish, but nothing worth keeping. Just the same, there were anglers there that said they regularly catch some decent smallies and the occassional walleye...crappies were good too. I've only fished this reservoir 2x, as it's an hour drive for me.

Pond #33 is great for bass fishing, but there's a sign posted at the boat ramp that states an 18" minimum. I fished it for several hours and had a blast catching some very nice bass, but nothing over the 18" limit.
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wil...erPlainsWildlifeArea/tabid/19775/Default.aspx

I've heard/read about a conflict between 2 different agencies about repairs to the wall of the Killdeer Reservoir and this has been at least 4 years ago. The water level is no higher than the parking lot in front of it. You'll see about 60 yards of boat ramp before you get to the water.  Even so, there's still plenty of water depth to get use out of a fishfinder.

Bowhunter57


----------



## CarpWild (Jun 19, 2011)

Is the use of a kayak allowed in ponds 30 and 33? Have read some things where some say you can and some say you can't. Also how big are both of the ponds? This is just under an hour away for me to drive and wouldn't mind at least trying it out. Like I said in the original post, im not looking for a new favorite place, just something new....variety!!!!


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

Ooooppss! I was referring to pond 33 as well (not 30) for bass. It is very small, though I've seen a few row boats in there over the years. Pongs 27 were the marchses I was referring to for decent channel. Again, I've fished these for years with great success but the last few seasons have been so disappointing that I no longer go.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

CarpWild said:


> Is the use of a kayak allowed in ponds 30 and 33? Have read some things where some say you can and some say you can't. Also how big are both of the ponds?


CarpWild,
Unless it is posted otherwise, your kayak is licensed for the State of Ohio...the entire State of Ohio. Killdeer Plains is state land, a state resident has full access with a state licensed watercraft and a state fishing license.

The restrictions come in the form of motor size or no motor at all. An example of this is Kiser Lake, where there are NO motors allowed. You could put a $50K bass boat in Kiser Lake, but you're going to have to row it. 

As for these ponds' size, I'd be guessing. A watercraft is the best method of fishing them, as most of the banks do not have access.
From the front page of the above link:
" and 125 ponds ranging from less than an acre to 50 acres in size. Most small ponds are not shown on the map."

Bowhunter57


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

http://www.ohiodnr.com/Home/wild_re...erPlainsWildlifeArea/tabid/19775/Default.aspx


> Productive fishing ponds include 27, 28, 30, and 33; all of the ponds are popular for frog hunting. Spring is the best time to fish, with live bait being the most effective. Grass carp have been stocked in Ponds 30 and 33 for aquatic weed control and must not be removed by anglers.
> 
> The most productive methods of fishing the upground reservoir are using live bait, or casting deep running lures over the artificial reefs, spawning shelves, and around the island.
> 
> Boats with up to 10 hp outboards may be used on the upground reservoir. Boats with electric motors are permitted on all ponds open to fishing EXCEPT Pond 27.


----------

